# Can't Find APR Stage 1 0-60 times



## justinclark (Oct 5, 2009)

I am getting my 2.0T chipped tonight... can't find any 0-60 times online with the Stage 1... is there more information past APR's website that I should be exploring?

Also, any advice is welcome...


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

I've heard everything from high 5's to low 6's. I think low 6's is more accurate.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

It depends on the driver.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

A good driver might be able to get 6.5 seconds, I doubt any faster.


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

CC'ed said:


> A good driver might be able to get 6.5 seconds, I doubt any faster.


I think that is an under-estimation. Simply looking at cars of similar weight and hp/torque suggests 0-60 around 6 flat, give or take a tenth. Probably also depends on manual vs auto.


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

Isn't the stock auto rated at 7.2 or something like that


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

it will probably depend on tires more than driver, especially if DSG/auto. Just hold the brake, depress the gas a little, sidestep brake as you roll on the throttle (assuming it doesn't give you a one wheel peel). Put in the +/- mode, shift around what... 6k?


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

Here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNK1rCSJi5s

Time it. Justin's car. DSG, 91 octane APR.

-Eli


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

TJEli said:


> Here:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNK1rCSJi5s
> 
> ...


Timed it using my iPhones stop watch. Maybe my finger is too fast but im getting like 6 seconds.

In the video at 0:06 he punches it and at 0:12, he is crossing 61 as per the MFD, so it matches. But we have to account for the speedometer reading abit fast in our VWs so he really got to like 59 MPH, which doesnt make a lick of difference.

Also to note, he just floored it from a stop. If he were to power brake abit I expect a bit better time, by like .1 lol

Also in manual mode he may be able to manipulate the shift so it could be maybe quicker. I feel that in Manual my shift are at better points than Sport mode.

All I know is that when the next sale comes around in all in for APR.


----------



## bpkdaguio (Jul 21, 2010)

I've timed 0-60... 5.8-5.9 is what I've had (granted our spedometers are a little fast) That's with stage 1 APR, K&N Typhoon CAI, and torque arm insert (TAI has definitely helped w/ wheel hop).


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

bpkdaguio said:


> I've timed 0-60... 5.8-5.9 is what I've had (granted our spedometers are a little fast) That's with stage 1 APR, K&N Typhoon CAI, and torque arm insert (TAI has definitely helped w/ wheel hop).


That sounds about right. 

What size tires do you have? 

How does the pull of your CC feel in comparison with your BMW?


----------



## bpkdaguio (Jul 21, 2010)

irongrey said:


> That sounds about right.
> 
> What size tires do you have?
> 
> How does the pull of your CC feel in comparison with your BMW?


235/45/18 Contis... Mallory wheels. I'm thinking about going to some Nitto Invos when these tires are done

My CC pulls much harder.... Honestly, the two don't even compare (granted it's only a 2003 330i). My brother in law has a 2010 335i (stock) and that thing's a monster, I'm trying to get to that level eventually because he spent 12k more than me on his car and it will p*ss him off if i can keep up with him!!  His car is roughly 4.9 0-60 so i have a LOOONGGG way to go.


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

bpkdaguio said:


> 235/45/18 Contis... Mallory wheels. I'm thinking about going to some Nitto Invos when these tires are done


If your tires are the origionals that came with your car they are 235/40 R18.


----------



## bpkdaguio (Jul 21, 2010)

TJEli said:


> If your tires are the origionals that came with your car they are 235/40 R18.


my bad. what he said


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

bpkdaguio said:


> 235/45/18 Contis... Mallory wheels. I'm thinking about going to some Nitto Invos when these tires are done
> 
> My CC pulls much harder.... Honestly, the two don't even compare (granted it's only a 2003 330i). My brother in law has a 2010 335i (stock) and that thing's a monster, I'm trying to get to that level eventually because he spent 12k more than me on his car and it will p*ss him off if i can keep up with him!!  His car is roughly 4.9 0-60 so i have a LOOONGGG way to go.


No, I would not think even a tuned CC would keep up with a contemporary 335i. But nice to know about the 2003.


----------



## bpkdaguio (Jul 21, 2010)

Irongrey: I would love to get this little set up... my only hope :banghead:

http://www.goapr.com/products/stage3_20_tsi_trans.html


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

bpkdaguio said:


> Irongrey: I would love to get this little set up... my only hope :banghead:
> 
> http://www.goapr.com/products/stage3_20_tsi_trans.html


That is most impressive. I can't say I care for the torque curve however. It changes dramatically and the low end power is diminished. And when it does come on, it must be all kinds of hell breaking loose (not to mention tires). Actually, scratch that. I would love that torque curve. Amazing how much they can squeeze out of a 2 liter four banger.


----------

